# computer training in the west country



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2005)

I started a thread on education but thought there might be some knowledge amongst the wise and wonderful people of the west country

my brother just lost his job (took him 2 months to tell me that, but communication between siblings could take up another very long thread  )

he's thinking of taking a computerteach computer course to be a techie, it would cost him £6000 which he intends to get via a career development loan, from my sketchy knowledge of this course, they make grand promises of guaranteed employment which don't actually materialise

so does anyone know of some good courses in the bristol/bath area that he could look into.

He's disabled, so possibly there may be courses geared to disabled members of the community...

thanks in advance


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 17, 2005)

Not sure off the top of me bonce but I have a tekkie mate who works for the Bristol LEA. I could ask him if he knows anything or where to get info.

Mind you, I wont be seeing him until next tuesday.

Meanwhile, pop to the library and get the latest prospectus.

There are a few out now which cover the Bristol/Bath areas and there are a couple of community booklets that give info on courses and funding. Dunno if they will have what he is looking for but I bet they will have some sort of contact number and maybe they can link him to the appropriate peeps.

Good luck


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2005)

cheers, i can't pop to the library as i'm in london, i'll suggest my bro foes it, a few days won't matter too much, he's still in the thinking about it stage at the mo...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 18, 2005)

probably no use to your brother, but ceed in st paul's does various computer courses (mainly for those at the beginner end of things).

also i notice that the wea in bristol is starting a basic web design course over 10 weeks of monday mornings, from 26 september, 9.30-11.30am, £55/£5 conc...

http://www.wea.org.uk/


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2005)

cheers krs

he'll go to bristol to do stuff, he worked over that way for a while and has a car

sounds a lot more reasonable that £6000  

i sent him the other thread, i'll send him this one when there's a few more responses

<looks hopeful>


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 18, 2005)

<waves @ marty's brother>

Not very helpful I know...but friendly non the less


----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 18, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> <waves @ marty's brother>
> 
> Not very helpful I know...but friendly non the less




be afraid...be very AFRAID


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2005)

i don't know if he's going to register, i don;t think our level of message board geekdom is his cup of tea


----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 18, 2005)

Wish I could help, as I did a runner from techy support 3 years ago and never really looked back.

I have a few mates left behind in AOL, so will ask them for you when I see them, thats the best I can do


----------

